# 64 GTO Bellhousing



## jsines (Aug 30, 2010)

Need replacement bellhousing for GTO. Bellhousing number is 9773320. It seems that 65 and later have different bellhousings. Are there years before 64 that will work?

thanks,
James


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The good news is you have a correct 64 GTO bellhouseing, bad news is it is a one off, even the full size Pontiacs in 64 had a different casting #. A 65 will work just won't be #s correct.. 

9773320 - 1964 Pontiac GTO Bellhousing,The 1964 Pontiac GTO was the only year that had starter provisions on both sides.


----------



## jsines (Aug 30, 2010)

So even a 64 lemans would have different number - correct?
Thanks for the info. I've searched so much on the internet - I think my computer is even tired. We have a few junk yards in the local area that may help.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

FYI there is no need unless you have numbers matching car, and then the factory replacement would be the later model one anyway. Only concurs judging might deduct some points, although I doubt it. The dual starter bolt up location is not necessary, you would only use one side for the V8 or if you need the other for a L6. The earlier years have no starter mounting provision on the bellhousing.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

jsines said:


> So even a 64 lemans would have different number - correct?.


LeMans would be same remember in 64 the car was a LeMans first then they added the GTO to her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..Les


----------



## jsines (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I was able to get the bellhousing welded - good as new. The culprit was a bolt (similar to those used on oil pan) but was chewed up by the flywheel. I'm puzzled how it got there. I even have a dust cover too. The bolt also managed to break the metal spring part on the clutch fork. Was able to find a new clutch fork with less headache than bellhousing.


----------

